# W: Lightning Claws - H: £/$



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

So I'm on the hunt for 5 pairs of lightning claws to give to a squad of Khorne Terminators but it will cost me £15 minimum to buy 5 pairs on eBay which I'd rather not pay. I could buy my own box of Assault terminators for an extra £13.

So if anybody has 5 pairs of lightning claws that they don't need or would like to sell, I am willing to pay for them via PayPal for £10/$15. I hope this is a reasonable price.

I am in the UK (forgot to add the location to my thread details).

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Got some, thanks


----------

